# FS: OEM R32 Wheels and Brakes



## dc23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Up for sale are OEM Nissan Skyline BNR R32 GTR wheels that I no longer need. These are in perfect shape but you will want to change the tires. OEM tire sizes are 225/55/16 front/rear. They are 16x7 with a 5x114.3 lug pattern.
$600 pretty firm on this but I will entertain OBO.

Full front and rear brake system from a Nissan Skyline BNR R32 GTR. This is a direct blot on for S15's according to this: S15 brakes

This system may fit other vehicles but please check and research on your own before buying. I'm looking for $300 OBO

I can deliver within 25 miles of San Ramon, CA if I get full asking price. I can ship but buyer responsible for full shipping costs.

for faster response, email me to cswinsf AT gmail-dot-com


----------

